
Doom 3 BFG Edition source code released - waffle_ss
https://github.com/id-Software/DOOM-3-BFG
======
pjob
One of my favorite things about these id source releases is getting to read
Fabien Sanglard's excellent code review that inevitably follows. Here's the
review of the idTech4 Doom 3 code released last November.

<http://fabiensanglard.net/doom3/index.php>

------
kevingadd
I think it's really interesting that the implementation of Carmack's Reverse
is intentionally left out of the source code release. Is this a lingering
effect of the patent bullshit Creative Labs pulled back in the day with the
original Doom 3?

~~~
publicfig
According to Carmack, it really wasn't that difficult to program around it,
which I'm sure made the decision easier.

<https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/136614459887202305>

<https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/137189212519792640>

------
staunch

      static int fuck = 0;
      ...
      I_PrintfE("fuck %d \r", fuck++);
    

You can feel the pain :-)

~~~
dexter313
What file is that from?

~~~
staunch
[https://github.com/id-
Software/DOOM-3-BFG/blob/master/doomcl...](https://github.com/id-
Software/DOOM-3-BFG/blob/master/doomclassic/doom/am_map.cpp)

------
jon6
How is the engine for BFG different from the older Doom3 version?

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Not that we don't have enough of them already, but this release comes with a
new port of the Doom1/2 engine as well[0]. I don't know either codebase enough
to say what's different, but it's now C++ vs. the original's C[1], and appears
to be some Xbox and PS3-specific code as well (not that it's useful to mere
mortals)

[0] [https://github.com/id-
Software/DOOM-3-BFG/tree/master/doomcl...](https://github.com/id-
Software/DOOM-3-BFG/tree/master/doomclassic/doom)

[1] <https://github.com/id-Software/DOOM>

~~~
talmand
But with all the stuff ripped out of DOOM and DOOM2 then my original 3.5"
floppies might be worth something one day.

If they still work...

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Don't see how this re-release would have much effect on their value, given
that the original games themselves have been "preserved" by many countless
times over across the Internet, likely since Doom's launch. Not to say the
disks are any less of a collector's item.

~~~
talmand
I was thinking that as the "new" versions make their way into the market the
original versions might be harder to come by. But I agree, it's more about the
physical disks with labeling than the content. I wish I still had the boxes.

------
atesti
What's this?

[https://github.com/id-
Software/DOOM-3-BFG/tree/master/neo/sw...](https://github.com/id-
Software/DOOM-3-BFG/tree/master/neo/swf)

A whole SWF-parser/player/renderer? Like Scaleform? Seems to have no
ActionScript implementation.

Does anybody know more about this? How complete is it and what features of
flash does it play?

It's remarkable that ID software created such a clean nice game engine and
holds all the IP without integrating other components: The whole physics
engine is also in there and had even been open sourced very early as part of
the Doom 3 sdk.

------
Yuioup
So I'm a cheapskate and don't want to bother with the BFG edition. Can I
compile this and use the data off the original Doom3 / Resurrection of Evil
CDs I have lying in a box somewhere?

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Right now: doubt it, but couldn't hurt to try if you've already got the proper
environment to compile it anyway. Give it a few weeks and I'm sure someone
will "port" it (if nothing else, likely for Doom3 mod compatibility).

------
bsg75
Is there a chance someone will port this to a Mac buildable? Or are there too
many Win/VS dependencies to make this feasible?

~~~
reidmain
<http://fabiensanglard.net/doom3/index.php>

This gentlemen got the Doom 3 release to compile for OS X. I'm sure the
process is similar.

------
sciencerobot
`brew install doom3`

